# OWF Lake Milton Press Release



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*The Ohio Walleye Federation  Lake Milton Results*

Alliance, OH  May 16, 2012

Mother Nature finally gave anglers a break in the weather for the Ohio Walleye Federations (OWF) second qualifier at Lake Milton. Although the weather was pleasant, the fishing was slow fishing for many teams. As the day started, two teams emerged from the pack, team Anthony Naples (Salem, OH) and Chris Durkin (Poland, OH) and team Bob Honaker (Newton Falls, OH) and Kevin Kalinowski (Kent, OH).

Team Honaker/Kalinowski were confident starting the day after catching a 7.5 pound walleye the day before. They arrived at their number one spot shortly after sendoff and quickly had a tournament limit of 5 fish by 9:00am with their biggest bruiser of 3.5 lbs coming early. We had our 5 fish by 9:00am but then the bite diminished shortly after. said Honaker. We had 5 bites and they were all good fish but struggled the rest of the day by only catching three more eyes. Honaker/Kalinowski caught all their fish on a jig & minnow/crawler combo in 5-7 feet of water.

Naples/Durkin headed to their number one spot at sendoff. They changed plans when there was a boat in it and had to go a secondary spot. That decision would worry them throughout the morning as they only boated one walleye by 10:30am. However, after 10:30am, this decision would pay dividends as the bite turned on for them. With only one fish at 10:30 we just had to wait it out. said Naples. We knew that the fish had to eventually move in but it was a waiting game. They pulled 12 fish after 10:30. One fish fought harder than the others did because it was a 3.08 lb saugeye.

As the teams weighed in, Honaker/Kalinowski had the top spot with a weight of 9.90 lbs. There one team, Naples/Durkin, left to weigh in. Naples/Durkin bring their 5 fish to the scale and it was final. Naples/Durkin edges out Honaker/Kalinowski with a weight of 11.08 lbs to take the victory.

Naples/Durkin caught their fish in 5-9 feet of water using jigs and crawler/leech combo that produced the win. Second place went to Honaker/Kalinowski with a weight of 9.90 lbs. Third place was Nate Arnold/Michael Porter with 9.30 lbs. Fourth place honors went to James Dean/Jeff Metzgar with a weight of 8.82 lbs. Fifth place went to John Csizmadia/Joe Centofanti with 8.42 lbs.

The OWF is a 100% payback nonprofit organization run by walleye anglers, for walleye anglers. The OWF offers two circuits the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and the Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC). It represents their commitment to walleye anglers and to their interests in fishing both inland lakes and Lake Erie by providing the most affordable and highest quality events possible. It all adds up to the most rewarding, fun, competitive and affordable team walleye circuit in Ohio.

The OWF would like to thank our sponsors Vics Sports Center, Fin, Feather & Fur Outfitters, Reef Runner, Rod Benders Tackle, Traxstech, Worldwide Marine Insurance, Special Eyes Charters, ATS Printing, Contender Trolling Lures, Big Fish Tuff Tackle, EGO S2 Slider Nets, Kames Sports, Land Big Fish, Cisco Fishing Systems, Rodmakers Shop, Erie Outfitters, Winking Lizard, JT Customs, Church Tackle, Fin-Tech Fishing Tackle, The Brew Kettle, Kerr Automotive and Jimmy Dean for making the season opener a success. We also would like to thank everyone that made this tournament a success. We really appreciate it!

Find more information, results, registration forms or register via PayPal at www.fishowf.com or contact Ron Bradway at 330-704-0393, Steve Booher at 330-608-8161 or Mitch Shipman at 330-984-6595


----------

